# Background Checks for Riders



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

Riders need to get their Background Checks and mandatory Pictures on their Profile for Drivers to see. Too many idiotic Riders and fraudulent claims from them about picking up wrong person. I don't understand how full time drivers put up with Uber BS. You do good things for them and they repeatedly crap in your mouth. 

I picked up a lady who was on her very first Uber ride. She said she didn't fully know how the app worked. So I explained her a few things about it. Then she checked my profile out. I have high ratings, diamond driver status and I was a SAFE driver. She put a emphasis on SAFE. So I told her how it would be nice for the Drivers to pick up only Safe Riders and background checks on Riders. She sounded offended and stopped talking to me. I gave her a 1 Star. Welcome to Uber. 

I also had a couple talking to me about sexual assaults on Uber. I told them I have more chances of getting Sexually Assaulted by Riders. This is statistically correct. They sounded confused. I asked them how many Uber rides they do a week. They told me about 5. I told them I do 60-80 rides a week. So yes. I have more chance of getting Sexually Assaulted by a rider. Numbers don't lie. 

Never do a Pickup on a lone female. Always have you camera on. Follow the State Laws on Self Protection and never pick up a Nickname Saggy pants loser!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

That poor woman has a rating of 1.0 now. She’ll never be able to get another ride.


----------



## Defensive Driver (Aug 27, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> That poor woman has a rating of 1.0 now. She'll never be able to get another ride.


I have picked up loser Riders with very low ratings before. She'll be fine. Can you be a loser driver with low ratings from your cute little stars?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I asked the same question to dara on his twitter page on every tweet he post. He blocked me 2 weeks ago. 😂.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I asked the same question to dara on his twitter page on every tweet he post. He blocked me 2 weeks ago. &#128514;.


He gets 45 million off our backs

Again, I refuse to drive at base rate.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

We don't want background checks on riders. The criminal underworld is a significant portion of the customer base. Revenues would go way down.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Why? Riders supposed to wait minimum 7 days to get a ride? Who wants to give up their SSN for the service they have to pay?
Will you?


----------

